

Where i can find the lastest research from banks - gastonpresente

Is there a server or forum where i can find the lastest research made by banks (such as JP Morgan, Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, etc) on topics as Emerging Markets and others.
Thanks for any help
======
mindcrime
You may find some of what you're looking for here:

[http://ideas.repec.org/](http://ideas.repec.org/)

or here:

[http://www.nber.org/](http://www.nber.org/)

as well as the websites of the individual Fed branches. For example:

[http://www.richmondfed.org/](http://www.richmondfed.org/)

You might also want to try the World Bank:

[http://data.worldbank.org/data-catalog/WB-policy-research-
wo...](http://data.worldbank.org/data-catalog/WB-policy-research-working-
papers)

[http://econ.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTERNAL/EXTDEC/EXTRESEARCH...](http://econ.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTERNAL/EXTDEC/EXTRESEARCH/0,,menuPK:469435~pagePK:64165236~piPK:64165141~theSitePK:469382,00.html)

and also consider this page:

[http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/find/types/preprints.html](http://www.lib.berkeley.edu/find/types/preprints.html)

Some of that stuff is freely available, some of it costs $$$.

~~~
gastonpresente
thanks! I was look something closer to a gray area.. But thanks anyway

